# Anyone have SheepDog contacts near Pa/Md??



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't know anything about these rescues, but it's a start.
http://www.oes.org/page2/1464~Maryland_WV_OES_for_Adoption.html

Here's a forum.
http://forum.oes.org/viewforum.php?f=3

oops...here is the home page.
http://www.oes.org/index.html

I sometimes will contact the National Breed Group. They sometimes will spread the word about dogs in need if they have affiliated rescue groups.

An entire list!
http://www.oes.org/html/oes_rescue.shtml


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks Kim. I have contacted the National OES rescue, they helped me place the last two from this same guy last year. 

I have 5 Goldens here now, don't know where I will fit a full grown sheepdog!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

New England OES has replied and are working on this with me. Keep your fingers crossed that they are able to take her!
I don't have much time available for a road trip though, Last time I had to take the dogs to New York / Pa line. 

So, if anyone has OES contacts closer to me, let me know


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*here are A FEW OLD ENGLISH SHEEPDOG RESCUES*

*
here are A FEW OLD ENGLISH SHEEPDOG RESCUES*

New England Old English Sheepdog RescueNew England Old English Sheepdog rescues and arranges adoptions of Old English Sheepdogs. Includes photographs and profiles of available dogs and adoption ...
www.neoesr.org/ - Cached - Similar
Available OES
National Rescue Contacts
New
Courtesy List Activities
FAQ
Rescue Ramblins
History 
More results from neoesr.org » 

Old English Sheepdog Rescue Contacts in the USA, Canada and AustraliaOESCA National Rescue: Christine Bunsick-Pesche 661-821-5004 email[email protected] OESCA = Old English Sheepdog Club of America ...
www.neoesr.org/oes-nat.htm - Cached - Similar
Carolina's Old English Sheepdog ResueExcellent foster homes allow Carolina's Old English Sheepdog Rescue to save more dogs in need. These wonderful individuals and families provide a safe and ...
www.petfinder.com/shelters/NC367.html - Cached - Similar
OES Rescue Contacts and LinksNew England Old English Sheepdog Rescue. Everything about Old English Sheepdogs Rescue programs that you ever wanted to know, buy or link to.
www.oes.org/html/oes_rescue.shtml - Cached - Similar
OES Rescue Network of the SoutheastOld English Sheepdog Rescue Network. ... To protect you and the rescued Old English Sheepdog we suggest that you do so only through a shelter or rescue ...
oesrescuenetwork.org/ - Cached - Similar
Old English Sheepdog Rescue of Southern CaliforniaProvides information on rescue and adoption, with stories of adopted dogs. Also offers merchandise.
www.oesrescue.com/ - Cached - Similar
Old English Sheepdog Rescue of ColoradoThe Old English Sheepdog Rescue of Colorado Mission. We are a group of volunteers who have banded together to rescue, provide sanctuary, and rehome unwanted ...
www.oesrescueofcolorado.org/ - Cached - Similar
Tarheel Old English Sheepdog Rescue
Jun 30, 2009 ... Not-for-profit adoption agency for rescued Old English Sheepdogs in North Carolina and surrounding region.
www.tarheeloesrescue.org/ - Cached - Similar

*HERE IS A OLD SHEEPDOG FORUM WITH A RESCUE SECTION!
http://forum.oes.org/*


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

If you open this link there are a few PA rescues listed. Along with National and International rescues. 

http://www.oes.org/html/oes_rescue.shtml

Karen, I think what you posted above can be found within this link.


----------

